# Landesfischereiverband Westfalen (- / und) Lippe



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

Hilfe!!!!

Wer kennt sich denn da noch aus?
Gibt es jetzt sowohl einen Landesfischereiverband Westfalen*-*Lippe e.V. mit Sitz in Hagen als auch einen Landesfischereiverband Westfalen* und *Lippe e.V. mit Sitz in Münster ???

Und was haben die miteinander zu tun bzw. nicht zu tun ???
Und wer ist jetzt für die Kanal- und Lippekarten zuständig ???


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Landesfischereiverband Westfalen (- / und) Lippe*

Hi,

klick mal da:
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/gewaesser/gewaesser_des_landesfischeriverbandes.php

Hab mich auch schon das ein oder andere mal mit den Beiden vertan, wie weit die unter einer Decke stecken, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Xantenangler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Landesfischereiverband Westfalen (- / und) Lippe*

Hallo Honeyball
in NRW gibt es 3 Verbände.
1. LFV Westfalen-Lippe
2. LFV Westfalen und Lippe
3. Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.
alle drei sind zusammengeschlossen im
Fischereiverband Nordrheinwestfalen e.V.
Gruß aus Xanten


----------

